
Where's All the Free Wi-Fi We Were Promised? - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25819/?p1=A4
======
gasull
This reminds me of the Open Spectrum movement:

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Open_spectrum>

<http://www.greaterdemocracy.org/OpenSpectrumFAQ.html>

